# 3T bar and stem



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

This past weekend my 3T Xida LTD flat bar came in and I put on today along with a 3T ARX Team stem. I replaced the stock 25.4 X 600 flat bars that came on my sworks because in am used to a wider bars and the 3T were a 640 mm. Since I needed a larger diameter stem i replaced the F99 with the 3T team and then added some silicone grips. I'll probably replace the 3T stem with a rotor stem.

Specialized s-works flat bars 25.4" x 600mm :132 g
3T Xida LTD 31.8" x 640MM: 137 g

Syntace F99 105mm: 110 g
3T ARX Stem 90mm: 117 g

Specialized lock on grips: 102 g
Silicon grips: 56 g


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

That bike is begging out for X-Loc and MM-X clamps to tidy up the bar.


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I've got some of the MM-x but they weight 10g more then the individual clamps, go figure


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats strange hey?????

The X-loc for the fork is well worth it though. Just swapped mine out, and fork beforehand without poploc was slightly heavier than fork afterwards _with_ all the handlebar mounted stuff. Also I dropped 10g for the brake mount and if I'd had triggers then the MM clamp for them is pretty light too.


----------

